# FS: Blue Dream Rili Shrimp + MORE



## 29025

Hello All! 

I have a large thriving colony of *BLUE DREAM RILI SHRIMP*. I am offering some for sale.

I am shipping/selling a mix of young adults and juveniles, a nice mix of sexes and sizes to get your colony started!

*Minimum order is $35 worth of shrimp

10 for $35 ($3.50 ea.) 
*
_I am located in Ontario, and can ship across Canada. I use premium shipping materials, I am very experienced at shipping fish and shrimp for a comfortable ride so that they get to you happy and healthy, guaranteed._

For Payment - I accept Paypal & EMT (Email Money Transfer)

Shipping rate will be based on your postal code. Please message me for shipping price to your home.

*Check out my recent videos -*














________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*ORANGE SAKURA SHRIMP*

*
10 for $30 ($3.00 ea.)*


----------



## shaobo

Added FS on title as pe BCA rule. Good luck on your sale.


----------



## 29025

BUMP!!!!! I still have some blue dream rilis left


----------



## coppercloud

Beautiful shrimp, free bump


----------



## 29025

coppercloud said:


> Beautiful shrimp, free bump


:bigsmile: Thanks coppercloud!

I have had alot of interest and thank you for that everyone! I wanted to let you all know that *the shipping cost is trending around $20 *to most of your postal codes. I don't charge for materials, and I always send a few extra shrimp - plus some plants for them to hang onto. Sometimes people are concerned about having live animal shipped, but I am experienced and have been shipping with success for a long time

*I still have Blue Dream Rili & Carbon Rili Shrimp Available!*


----------



## newfie

Hi I got some shrimp from Dani and they were package good and I live in Chilliwack B.C and not one dead they all got here save I will buy from him again.
Cheers newfie


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Anybody want to do a group buy and split the shipping? I'd be in for at least 10.

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Ok so I have one buddy joining me in the group buy. I will leave this open till Monday MIDNIGHT and then we'll be placing our order. Please hold at least 2 batches of blues for us at this time dazalea :bigsmile: BTW, do you take PayPal?

SeaHorse_Fanatic - 10 blue dream rili
Passthesalt - 10 blue dream rili


----------



## 29025

Thanks SeaHorse_Fanatic for co-ordinating this group buy. Great Idea!

Yes for sure I accept Paypal.

Thanks!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

One more day. Have a tentative third member for the group buy. Will be shipped on Tuesday for arrival Wednesday at my place in South Burnaby.

Sending off final order at midnight Monday so if you're on the fence, time to get off and decide if you're in. Split the shipping and save some $$.

Anthony


----------



## josephl

BTW, I got a few of these shrimp a few weeks ago. They are really nice shrimp and have settled in very well in my tank. Highly recommended


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Group buy members so far:

Anthony 
Passthesalt
Mooky
Fantasticfish8

10 Blues each.

Closing group buy in a few hours and order will be sent off midnight BC time. Pick up will be in S. Burnaby at my house.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

dazalea 

Order has been paid for using Paypal to your account. PM sent.

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## 29025

Thanks Anthony, Passthesalt, Mooky, Fantasticfish8!

The shrimp are on their way! :bigsmile:


----------



## 29025

Hi All!

I still have Blue Dream Rili Shrimp Available!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Our group order shrimp all arrived alive and healthy, despite some issues with Canada Post. Top notch seller & shipper. Highly recommend this seller & these blue dream rili shrimp. Very beautiful and healthy.


----------



## Passthesalt

Picked mine up yesterday from Anthony. Very nice.
Thanks Dazalea


----------



## 29025

Passthesalt said:


> Picked mine up yesterday from Anthony. Very nice.
> Thanks Dazalea


Great to hear, thanks Passthesalt!!!


----------



## newfie

Hi
I got some shrimp from dazalea and there are beautiful they arrived healthy I would recommend this guy to anybody that is looking for these kind of shrimp.
Thanks newfie


----------



## outsider

If I keep them with fire red cherry I will end up with ugly color wild shrimp right? Was temping to do the group but I don't have space for another tank in my condo. =(


----------



## 29025

outsider said:


> If I keep them with fire red cherry I will end up with ugly color wild shrimp right? Was temping to do the group but I don't have space for another tank in my condo. =(


Yes unforunately mixing two color varieties of Neocaridina Shrimp will result in some wild type colors. When you have room for another tank, contact me! I keep Neo Shrimp in tanks 2.5 gallons - 20 gallons. As long as the water parameters are stable these shrimp are hardy and will do well even in a small tank!


----------



## 29025

newfie said:


> Hi
> I got some shrimp from dazalea and there are beautiful they arrived healthy I would recommend this guy to anybody that is looking for these kind of shrimp.
> Thanks newfie


Thanks Newfie, you are great to work with!!


----------



## 29025

Thanks SEAHORSE_FANATIC, you were great to work with and once again thank you for coordinating the group buy! Also thank you to everyone who got shrimp from me!

I have other types of Neocaridina Shrimp as well and I am waiting for the colonies to grow more before selling some off


----------



## 29025

*ORANGE SAKURA SHRIMP*

I have sold many locally but I would like to offer some on this forum as well.

10 for $30 ($3.00 ea.) Juveniles

Shipping available!

See my video!


----------



## 29025

*MIDNIGHT BLUE SHRIMP*

5 for $30 ($6.00 ea.) Young Adults

See my video!


----------



## outsider

You are a very evil person you know that? Now I need more than 1 tank while I already don't have the space!


----------



## 29025

outsider said:


> You are a very evil person you know that? Now I need more than 1 tank while I already don't have the space!


Hehehehehe  No worries you can have a bunch of small tanks that don't take up too much space... This is an addictive hobby, isn't it!


----------



## craig's tanks

How much for shipping to Vacouver?


----------



## 29025

craig's tanks said:


> How much for shipping to Vacouver?


Its around $20 to most places but to be sure I will need your postal code. You can PM me. Thanks


----------



## craig's tanks

How much for shipping to Vacouver?


----------



## outsider

dazalea said:


> Hehehehehe  No worries you can have a bunch of small tanks that don't take up too much space... *OR you can turn 1 TANK INTO 3*! Like I did... This is an addictive hobby, isn't it!
> 
> View attachment 92834


What type of filter do you use for tank with divider? sponge filter only?

Too many shrimps to have but not enough space! I wanted snowball as well. I was hoping my fire red and cherry can re-produce and establish large enough colony and move them to my 45 gallon community tank. I can't seems to get my shrimp to breed and I dunno why sometimes I see 1 or 2 random death without any reason.


----------



## 29025

outsider said:


> I can't seems to get my shrimp to breed and I dunno why sometimes I see 1 or 2 random death without any reason.


Neocaridina are very easy to keep and breed. So if they are dying and not breeding there is something not right with the water quality. You should know the parameters, it could be alot of things. Make sure you drip acclimate your shrimp, make sure that your tank is cycled, adult shrimp can have a harder time adjusting to new tank parameters, so that is why I like to ship juveniles or young adults.

If you have any questions you can PM me or start a thread to help you with your problem. Once you figure out what the issue is and get your shrimp to breed, they will be busy building a colony!

I use sponge filters and HOB filters with sponge on the intake *to prevent shrimp from being sucked up*

Good luck !


----------



## 29025

NEW VIDEO of BLUE DREAM RILI SHRIMP


----------



## outsider

Stop tempting me! =P

I finally see babies from my fire red and I am not sure where did it come from. 

I think my previous shrimp death is due to i use seachem flourish excel instead pressured co2. Once I stop use excel and switch to pressured co2 I haven't see random death. (Unless when I do water change.) Really shouldn't use fluval edge as shrimp tank because it is pain to trim the plants and I can't let filter running when I do water change. I have Fluval shrimp stratum in the tank and if I allow the filter to run when I change the water the substrate will blow away from the hob filter water fall. (dwarf hair grass hasn't cover the entire tank yet.) I think the new water shock the shrimp when I don't have filter running to help mix the water.


----------



## HashAsh

If anyone's planning to do a group buy, then count me in!


----------

